
Scaleway Amsterdam Data Center Down - Sami_Lehtinen
It&#x27;s obvious, let&#x27;s see how long it lasts. No more information available yet. Started about 15 minutes ago. Control panel doesn&#x27;t show any servers and everything is unreachable.
======
Sami_Lehtinen
Now they confirmed it:
[https://twitter.com/scaleway/status/1012709138755776512](https://twitter.com/scaleway/status/1012709138755776512)

